# I'm looking for rare parts BNR32/BCNR33/BNR34



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hello guys, before the brexit came, I wanted to ask again who has a little treasure on the car or in the attic?
Strutbars, cooling panels, ect.

write me a message

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I’ve got r32 gtr optional oem nissan kneepads for sale...rare find


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

freakazoid3 said:


> I’ve got r32 gtr optional oem nissan kneepads for sale...rare find


how much is that £50 piece of plastic posted to the UK


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

make me an offer on it, it’s listed in the for sale section 😉


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

A/S strut Bar for BCNR33 BNR34


----------

